# I love my social puppy <3



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

Brutus makes me so happy. My last GSD (whom I absolutely adored and am in no way saying negative things about, he is my heart dog.) was very difficult to socialize. Head shy, retreated from strangers, didn't want to take treats from people, etc. Socialization was a serious chore and he never did adjust very well  I was sort of expecting the same thing with little Brutus... but, he is a total ham! He loves kids, he loves adults, he has zero fear of loud noises (gunshots, heavy equipment, boards banging in Home Depot, etc.) He wants everyone's love and really enjoys showing off his tricks to groups of people (which I find impressive that a pup shy of 10 weeks can focus on me enough in public with tons of people petting him to listen and perform!) I know this might not seem like a brag per se or something important, but it is such a good feeling to know little Brutus is truly happy being my copilot and I think this is a good indicator he will have good nerves as an adult. He adores my stepson who has profound speech issues and encourages him to try to speak clearly so Brutus knows what he wants  His sire, dam, and grandmother and adult sister were also all very steady dogs. Little blessings in life, I couldn't ask for a sweeter pup


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

He sounds awesome! Confident pups are great, and I personally prefer my dogs to be on the social side.


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> He sounds awesome! Confident pups are great, and I personally prefer my dogs to be on the social side.


Thanks! I agree with you, and was so happy to be able to meet his family and see he was raised in a family environment with kids, etc. I have had very stressful ownership in the past with dogs who would not hesitate to bite or do their best to bite (one a rescue from who had clearly been through some trauma and had some severe issues with aggression, so bad he would even snarl and bark at his own feet and shadows) I feel like with continued socialization and positive training Brutus will be a true joy to own. We actually waited to purchase a home in the middle of nowhere before getting another GSD just in case he too developed aggression issues we would not have a landlord dictating that he had to go. Luckily, I don't see that in his future. What a wonderful feeling to be able to relax and enjoy him without that little voice saying "Uh oh... red flag"


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:happyboogie: What a relief that must be for you. Brutus is a great pup - enjoy !


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

Mary Beth said:


> :happyboogie: What a relief that must be for you. Brutus is a great pup - enjoy !


Thank you, he brings us joy every day. He is just about all we talk about in the family, too and the first one we say hi to when we come home from work or school  lol


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Wow! You lucked out . Enjoy Brutus!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Sounds like he's off to a good start. Socialization is so important especially if you are like me and love to take your dog everywhere with you.


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

Gretchen said:


> Sounds like he's off to a good start. Socialization is so important especially if you are like me and love to take your dog everywhere with you.


Thanks yall, and Gretchen I agree. We plan on taking him on hunting trips, to the river, friends houses, and just running errands. I take him into stores like Tractor Supply and Home Depot (balancing the risk of exposure to illness and need for socialization... I am careful to avoid putting him down in pet stores or areas with high dog traffic.) for the sole purpose of just letting him meet people, hear traffic, etc. (There is literally no traffic where I live. We are so far out in the country the most you hear is someone's rooster crowing in the distance lol) My SO and I actually find socializing him to be a really enjoyable pastime and family outing


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

That's great! I hope your wonderful pup has a long and happy life with you!


----------



## Rolisaac (Apr 16, 2015)

Wonderful! I hope our pup will be able to handle outings with such ease 

We had a dog years ago that was not at all social. She wasn't a gsd. She loved those of us that lived at the house, but I always felt the need to crate whenever we had visitors because I was afraid she would attack.


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

Rolisaac said:


> Wonderful! I hope our pup will be able to handle outings with such ease
> 
> We had a dog years ago that was not at all social. She wasn't a gsd. She loved those of us that lived at the house, but I always felt the need to crate whenever we had visitors because I was afraid she would attack.



Thanks, yall! 

Rolisaac, I know that fear. It is stressful to always be on high alert, even though you love those dogs so much. Fingers crossed your little pup has a natural inclination for sociability!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Brutus sounds like a wonderful and confident pup!! Enjoy all those future outings with him!!


----------

